# Union Force Bindings Good for All Mountain?



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

I assume they are just want some feedback. How responsive are they? Good for all mountain riding obviously including some park?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Your answer is yes, yes they're just fine for all mountain.

They're technically a more freestyleish binding so they're in between park and all mountain basically.

I personally have my Forces on my park stick and Ride NRc's on my all mountain board. But I have a board for each, so I needed a binding that reflected that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

So would you recommend the NRCs for my sierra crew versus the unions if I am going to be all over the place mountain wise?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The Union Force is going to be a better "do it all" binding. The NRc is a stiffer binding for sure, and you won't like them much in the park imo...

However the NRc is stupid comfortable or I would probably have Forces for my do everything binding and leave it at that.

If your wanting a do it all binding the Force is the way to go. I mentioned the NRc's because I have board specific for riding conditions


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I rip my forces all over the place and they're good everywhere. I think a bigger concern would be the stiffness of your boots.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I was just wondering because I've heard good things about the NRc's as well and I am mainly going to be riding for the most part with some park thrown in occasionally. I'm just worried the forces wont be as responsive as I'd like but thanks for the input, it was really helpful.


----------



## nx_911_turbo (Feb 16, 2009)

Do what I did, which is what Milo303 did: get both? I too will be running my NRC's exclusively on the Concept TMS and my Data's on the Team Gullwing as soon as they show up, which I'm hoping is tomorrow morning before I head up to the hill.


----------

